# a Bob's soda bottle



## msleonas (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't find much info on this bottle or other example pictures online.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 7, 2013)

got this today at Brimfield antique show.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 8, 2013)

ms ~

 Long time no-see. Or maybe I was just sleeping at the wheel and missed some of your post. Anyhoo, I looked in one of my soda pop books, which list something like 7,000 brand names of sodas, and found ...

*Bob's
 Bob's Cola
 Bob's Up*

 ... but no 'Bob's Club' ... although I do see the 'Bob's Up' on the label so they must be related. Other than that, which ain't much, I know zilch about the brand. I'll take a look around and see what I can find.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 8, 2013)

And especially here ... ( But you'll have to buy the book ... in 2014 )

 [ Listed alphabetically ]

 http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/MEMACTRI.html


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 8, 2013)

It's listed in Chris Weides want list.

 If you find anything send an email. Maybe a picture or something can get in the next book. 
 Those links might really help, nice work Bob. 
 Link 3 I saw had the starters of it along with lots of other stuff.

 http://www.ca-yd.com/html/bottles/soda_homepage.htm


----------



## msleonas (Sep 8, 2013)

Well from reading all of the links, it seems to be that the men that built the facility built it in 1939 and started to bottle "Bobs Up" soda which was a national name. They also wanted to bottle their own brand in 1940 which was the "Bob's Club Beverages" brand. It looks like that didn't last because they franchised Spur in 1941 and then Canada Dry in 1947. So, either they stopped making their own brand or kept it going on the side of bottling the Spur and then Canada Dry. So, the question is what is the year of my bottle and how long did they bottle it for?

 I hate to go there, but doesn't the label remind you of the GLEE CLUB SODA BOTTLES.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas


 
 Kinda reminds me of this one, too ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cotton-Club-ACL-Embossed-Soda-Bottle-/330942126426?nma=true&si=YvQ5EywCiWPL0gXR0PFJQiPR3tE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> So, the question is what is the year of my bottle ... ?


 
 Leona ~

 The date answer will most likely be found on the base - numbers/letters/symbols/etc.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 8, 2013)

The bottom of the Bob's Club bottle.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bottlingco (Sep 8, 2013)

That appears to be a Glenshaw Glass Co. mark.  There should be a letter on the lip of the bottle such as an R or some other letter of the alphabet.  If I know the letter, I can date it for you.  I am supposing late 40's to mid 50's just by looking.  See if you can find a letter on the lip.  (hint:  sometimes these are easy to see, sometimes you have to hold them up to the light and look really carefully)
 ~bottlingco


----------



## msleonas (Sep 8, 2013)

There is an L on the lip.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 8, 2013)

I looked that up and I think it is 1940, which would make sense with the company information from the old newspapers that SodaPopBob posted links for. 

 Thanks guys. 

 So, the question is, is it fair to say this is a rare soda bottle?


----------



## bottlingco (Sep 8, 2013)

L does equal 1940.  There is an 8 oz. and this is the second type of quart I have seen.  In my opinion (collecting for 40 years, but the fun of the hobby is you still learn every day) that it is Very Rare using the rarity scale in "Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles"  produced by efforts of the PBSCA.
 It goes like this:
 very common= in most collections, always available
 common = in many collections, becomes available often
 rare = in many collections, becomes available from time to time
 very rare = in many collections, very rarely becomes available
 extremely rare = very few in collections, very rarely becomes available

 I based the very rare rating off of having any 1 of the 3 bottles mentioned above.  It definitely has a nice picture on the label.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks! Do you have pictures of the ones you have seen. It would be cool to see other versions. 

 Thanks again.


----------



## bottlingco (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I do not have a picture of one.  ~bottlingco


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

funny I bought 2  bobs at brimfield also, not much for RI acl, bought them because they reminded me of the cotton clubs...here are the ones I bought


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

like your green one,


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

Bob again your research skills are amazing


----------



## msleonas (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Steve,

 I bought he green one from the guy you bought yours from. I picked the green one because I knew the clear ones were probably not as desirable. 

 Hope you had fun! That was a lot of walking!


----------



## splante (Sep 9, 2013)

thats funny,we both bought bobs,
  I didnt buy much, not any RI's that I wanted, the bobs were $5.00 each but one had a brown syrup type ozze inside, when I told him it would take all day to clean he threw it in for free,(took 10 mins to clean)got the bald mountain for free also I think the dealer felt bad that I was striking out with RI acls. And yes tons of walking


----------



## msleonas (Sep 9, 2013)

SO it is fair to list this on ebay as "very rare"? 

 Thanks guys


----------



## msleonas (Sep 10, 2013)

I would like to list this tonight, if possible.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 14, 2013)

listing this today.


----------

